# Updated: Hands around drivers neck, 380 backup pulled, pax ejected



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

*Updated 5/21/15*: Uber told me that they spoke with the passenger who was the app holder, but wasn't the one who put their hands around my neck, "it was a misunderstanding between driver and passenger."

<sarcasm)The concern for my wellbeing rushed over me in huge waves (/sarcasm>

*Original Post*

I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.

I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.

As I was checking out the potential damage to my car the host from the restaurant came to tell me the whole thing was caught on their video and that he was then one to call the po po while the hostess grabbed their names off the credit card receipts because they all paid by several bill. They've been banned from the restaurant.

After I canceled the trip other reason the trip disappeared from my history completely. I immediately sent in a report requested the offender be removed from the platform under the standards outlined in the code of conduct. That was several hours ago and still not a word from uber. Guess they don't have a cut and paste answer for this one.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

THIS is why we don't Uber unarmed. Hope you had a dash camera too. You okay?


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Hooray for constitutional freedoms!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice! So you can pull your piece and its legal.
Where I live, if you ever pull your gun, you had better shoot the perp. That's the ONLY time.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

The tech company has degraded this service with the cheap fares. As with any product, if it's cheap enough, you know you can just abuse it because there's enough supply to just buy more.

Pay more for a product and you show more respect for it.

Today's pax have no respect for drivers. They know we must be stupid to drive at these rates. And just like today's schools and prisons...why behave? There is no fear of being punished for poor behavior. 

After all is said and done, the tech company will NOT close the pax accounts. In fact, the tech company will likely offer several free rides to these stooges.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Nice! So you can pull your piece and its legal.
> Where I live, if you ever pull your gun, you had better shoot the perp. That's the ONLY time.


What state is this?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good job... That sounded like a circus act jumped in your car.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Nice! So you can pull your piece and its legal.
> Where I live, if you ever pull your gun, you had better shoot the perp. That's the ONLY time.


Kalee, this is another of my pet peeves. Which brain dead government stooge thinks he/she has the audacity to tell me I can't defend myself. Any place that makes you the criminal for defending yourself is simply wrong.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

So the idiot actually put both hands around your neck? From behind you?

Where did you pull your piece from and did you put it in his face or just make him aware that you had it in your hand?

What was his reaction?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this story sounds like bull. What incentive does the pax have to hurt you? Unless you did something to make him mad


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Nice! So you can pull your piece and its legal.
> Where I live, if you ever pull your gun, you had better shoot the perp. That's the ONLY time.


I am licensed to carry in my state.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I'm sorry but this story sounds like bull. What incentive does the pax have to hurt you? Unless you did something to make him mad


And terrorist have no incentive to hurt others, the school shooters have no incentive to hurt other. GTFOH people hurt people all the time for zero incentive


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> THIS is why we don't Uber unarmed. Hope you had a dash camera too. You okay?


I'm good, luckily it was in a well lit business district. Had the GoPro facing the street so audio only capture.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> What state is this?


Southern CA


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kalee said:


> So the idiot actually put both hands around your neck? From behind you?
> 
> Where did you pull your piece from and did you put it in his face or just make him aware that you had it in your hand?
> 
> What was his reaction?


Gun is carried in right hip, female pax in front seat saw it and yelled "he has a gun" dude let go at that point said he was only joking around.

Joking or not, you don't lay hands on me for any reason.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lesson learned: don't ever cancel a ride for the reason "other," the ride is removed from your trip history making it difficult to report an issue with the passenger.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

These people are the worst of the low fare dung pax.

I'm sorry this happened to you. I'm also proud for how you handled yourself. Your sidearm is your best friend while doing the tech company's dirty work.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


Try putting the word "urgent" Police Called in the subject line - apparently those emails get escalated immediately


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kalee said:


> These people are the worst of the low fare dung pax.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you. I'm also proud for how you handled yourself. Your sidearm is your best friend while doing the tech company's dirty work.


That could have turned real bad, real quick. So many more options than pulling out a gun available.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> That could have turned real bad, real quick. So many more options than pulling out a gun available.


Why don't you educate us as to what option are available to a seated driver who is attacked from behind with 3 other friends of the perpetrator in the vehicle.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> Why don't you educate us as to what option are available to a seated driver who is attacked from behind with 3 other friends of the perpetrator in the vehicle.


Sounds like he wasnt moving, from what the restaurant attendant said "got the whole thing".

If he was able to reach down For a gun he still had some free movement.

At the same time as you open your drivers door, step out, drop lower grab one hand twist and pull around A pillar. He'll be screaming like a baby. No risk of messing up the interior with someone s brains that probably had nothing to do with the violence being forced onto the driver. Drunk folk do the craziest things.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Sounds like he wasnt moving, from what the restaurant attendant said "got the whole thing".
> 
> If he was able to reach down For a gun he still had some free movement.
> 
> At the same time as you open your drivers door, step out, drop lower grab one hand twist and pull around A pillar. He'll be screaming like a baby. No risk of messing up the interior with someone s brains that probably had nothing to do with the violence being forced onto the driver. Drunk folk do the craziest things.


Silly Aussie. You watch too many Bruce Lee movies.
What pillar? Sheesh.
This is what happens when you allow your government to take away your gun rights.

This driver is not hurt because he had a gun.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Silly Aussie. You watch too many Bruce Lee movies.
> What pillar? Sheesh.
> This is what happens when you allow your government to take away your gun rights.
> 
> This driver is unhurt because he had a gun.


Apologies B Pillar.

9 years of Cab driving saw 4 instances where I was attacked. 1st time I ignored all the signals and got hurt. 2nd time the guy was aggressive from the get go. Nothing I said drew him into calm conversation and when the inevitable backhander came I was ready. No gun required, just awareness.

3rd time I was way outnumbered, one of them ripped the hand mic clear out, so threw the emergency switch in the cab, which activates a hidden mic. Got my location across, crashed stopped in front of a Club I used to row for and got out and ran for the door. The car isnt worth protecting. Within 60 seconds other Cabbies had arrived with tyre levers 
drawn.

4th time was in aid of another driver.

I just don't get a comment like the removal of guns increasing violence. We can't even walk around with a knife here so EVERYONE feels safer. We DONT live in a NRA manufactured state of perpetual fear that requires a cannon for some feeling of safety. Why not carry a grenade?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sydney Uber you do understand Uber drivers are on their own, they don't have radios, no secret switches that turn on secret mics. Hell, we don't even know who the other drivers are who are out and if we did there's no way to contact them.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

After last night, I'm definitely going to be speaking to the people at MyForce about their service. Maybe if I can get enough Uber drivers together we can get a disoriented rate. http://myforce.com


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Quite frankly that is one of my worst fears as a driver in violent Chicago...that someone puts a rope around my neck or some other shit from behind. 

I don't have a gun but that guy may have been more damaged than from a bullet hole if that happened to me.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Quite frankly that is one of my worst fears as a driver in violent Chicago...that someone puts a rope around my neck or some other shit from behind.
> 
> I don't have a gun but that guy may have been more damaged than from a bullet hole if that happened to me.


This is why I don't let single riders sit directly behind me, at least if they're in the rear passengers seat I have a chance at a good elbow or something. Honestly I prefer lone passengers sit up front with me.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Beur said:


> Southern CA


Why am I not surprised. Arizona is so lax you can almost so whatever you want


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Apologies B Pillar.
> 
> 9 years of Cab driving saw 4 instances where I was attacked. 1st time I ignored all the signals and got hurt. 2nd time the guy was aggressive from the get go. Nothing I said drew him into calm conversation and when the inevitable backhander came I was ready. No gun required, just awareness.
> 
> ...


And what happens the 5th time when some takes it a little to far, hit you one to many times, etc?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Apologies B Pillar.
> 
> 9 years of Cab driving saw 4 instances where I was attacked. 1st time I ignored all the signals and got hurt. 2nd time the guy was aggressive from the get go. Nothing I said drew him into calm conversation and when the inevitable backhander came I was ready. No gun required, just awareness.
> 
> ...


No one has been able to explain to me how law abiding citizens being forcibly disarmed makes everyone safer. Criminals are criminals and don't give a damn about breaking one more law so the only people in your country who have weapons are the very people who are going to commit crimes any way only now YOU can't meet that violence in any meaningful way legally any longer.

I was an armed bouncer for a number of years. MOST times you can handle situations without the gun but the gun is there for the life and death times that you can't. I know plenty of moves to disable aggressive folks threatening my life but that does NOT mean I can handle any situation without a weapon.

I was walking the parking lot of one club when I heard smashing and came upon a guy who had obviously just lost a fight holding a 10 foot metal pole smashing a truck. He turned about the same time I saw him and the look on his face and the fact that he started toward me bringing that pole back told me I was next. Drawing my weapon changed his tune damn quick.

Another time some kids we told to leave because they were minors trying to drink decided to shoot at the club as they drove off. Why? Who knows. We were firm but polite and they left without any sort of argument or indication they were even upset but they shot any way.

I could sit here for the next hour writing stories like this but you should get the idea. People are not rational all the time. People don't think things through all the time especially when alcohol is involved. People may try to hurt you not because of what YOU did but because they are upset about something else. If I were alone in a car with three people and one grabbed me by the neck I have to assume that that was their plan all along and all three want me dead. I will act accordingly.

Anything else is stupid. Do what he did. Pull the gun. The violence stopped and the threat left.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> That could have turned real bad, real quick. So many more options than pulling out a gun available.


There are definitely other options but few have the same impact.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> No one has been able to explain to me how law abiding citizens being forcibly disarmed makes everyone safer. Criminals are criminals and don't give a damn about breaking one more law so the only people in your country who have weapons are the very people who are going to commit crimes any way only now YOU can't meet that violence in any meaningful way legally any longer.
> 
> I was an armed bouncer for a number of years. MOST times you can handle situations without the gun but the gun is there for the life and death times that you can't. I know plenty of moves to disable aggressive folks threatening my life but that did NOT mean I could handle any situation without the weapon.
> 
> ...


He claims he doesn't need a weapon. From what he says, he is able to twist a perps arm and make them screen uncle.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


Wow. I was going to write a post about last night's shitshow, but your Saturday night beats mine hands down. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Wow. I was going to write a post about last night's shitshow, but your Saturday night beats mine hands down. Glad you are OK.


Let's hear it, the more we share the more we learn from one another. If my story makes one other driver more alert,,it was worth sharing.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Beur said:


> Let's hear it, the more we share the more we learn from one another. If my story makes one other driver more alert,,it was worth sharing.


By the way...was this guy charged with anything?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kalee said:


> By the way...was this guy charged with anything?


He was arrested for battery.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Beur said:


> He was arrested for battery.


I take it that there will be a hearing then?

Has the tech company followed up with you?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I've run this scenario through my head a million times. No matter what, my reaction is still the same. The only thing that would have changed what happened would have been not driving to the correct location. This is one of the few times the pax actually paid attention to my arrival and called to ask where I was, he dropped the pin in the wrong place.

As drivers we need to do a better job of educating people on how to request a ride. If you receive a ping that reads 123-224 ABC Street it's up to you to educate the pax how to get you to the right business to pick them up. Maybe this isn't common in other places, but here the mall, entertainment complexes, shopping centers, and even some hotels show up with an address range. When I pick up from these places I always call to ask what business they're at. Last night I didn't because the pin drop location for the address spread only has one pick up point.

To make life easier on us and the paxs we have to teach them to type in the business name or exact address. I get it we all like the free cancellation money, but 9 out of 10 times the fare is going to be more.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I take it that there will be a hearing then?
> 
> Has the tech company followed up with you?


That's up to the DA and yes I've spoken with the company several times today by phone.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope that your story is read by all drivers on this forum and that it enlightens them on the extreme dangers of doing this job.
The rate cuts have opened the door to a level of pax that cannot be ignored.

By reading your story, I hope that drivers are inspired to carry adequate protection. And if carrying protection makes a driver uncomfortable then I highly recommend hanging up your keys on this gig.

Personal health and safety is far more important to both drivers and their families, than earning what little you can doing this type of work.

Rideshare fun and games is over. Dangerous pax are now using the service.

Always be protected.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I hope that your story is read by all drivers on this forum and that it enlightens them on the extreme dangers of doing this job.
> The rate cuts have opened the door to a level of pax that cannot be ignored.
> By reading your story, I hope that drivers are inspired to carry adequate protection. And if carrying protection makes a driver uncomfortable then I highly recommend hanging up your keys on this gig.
> Your personal health and safety is far more important to both you and your families than earning what little you can doing this type of work.
> ...


100% agree.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope that your story is read by all drivers on this forum and that it enlightens them on the extreme dangers of doing this job. 
The rate cuts have opened the door to a level of pax that cannot be ignored.
By reading your story, I hope that drivers are inspired to carry adequate protection. And if carrying protection makes a driver uncomfortable then I highly recommend hanging up your keys on this gig.
Your personal health and safety is far more important to both you and your families than earning what little you can doing this type of work.

Rideshare fun and games is over. Dangerous pax are now using the service.

Always be protected.


Cooluberdriver said:


> I'm sorry but this story sounds like bull. What incentive does the pax have to hurt you? Unless you did something to make him mad


For every bad guy, there is a loony liberal ready to defend his uncivil behavior.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

drunks do tend to be handzy. i have been tapped on the shoulder countless times. so i do believe this story.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber will call you once they read the email. 
They called me when a pax tried to put me in a headlock on the freeway at 65mph. 
They stopped the pax from using the Uber app in the future.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber will call you once they read the email.
> They called me when a pax tried to put me in a headlock on the freeway at 65mph.
> They stopped the pax from using the Uber app in the future.


Have already spoken to them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber will call you once they read the email.
> They called me when a pax tried to put me in a headlock on the freeway at 65mph.
> They stopped the pax from using the Uber app in the future.


No they didn't. They deactivated THAT account.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Uber will call you once they read the email.
> They called me when a pax tried to put me in a headlock on the freeway at 65mph.
> They stopped the pax from using the Uber app in the future.


POST #44 /RockinEZ: Bison is indeed
glad that even a
Grizzly Bear can't put me in a Headlock!
This Experience Deserves its Own Thread.
How about it American-Staffordshires-
taking-Selfie-Avatar?

Nice P-Shopping BTW.
Curious Bison, out.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> Sydney Uber you do understand Uber drivers are on their own, they have radios, no secret switches that turn on secret mics. Hell, we don't even know who the other drivers are who are out and if we did there's no way to contact them.


Yep! Another good point you make. Uber doesn't provide any emergency response. And it would be so simple with your vehicle tracked, iPhone microphone being able to be remotely activated (we sign a permission for UBER to do that in our Partner's agreement), and usually plenty of X cars about who could backup a driver once car details are sent as a group notification. Not a very good Tech company!

Regardless, a Cabbie is all alone for the first 30-60 seconds of an incident. Its scary as hell when you are driving along and a second later you are fighting to protect yourself. You have gotta stop the car and get out or hurt back. A gun in a confined space be swung around is likely to hit anything but its target.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep! Another good point you make. Uber doesn't provide any emergency response. And it would be so simple with your vehicle tracked, iPhone microphone being able to be remotely activated (we sign a permission for UBER to do that in our Partner's agreement), and usually plenty of X cars about who could backup a driver once car details are sent as a group notification. Not a very good Tech company!
> 
> Regardless, a Cabbie is all alone for the first 30-60 seconds of an incident. Its scary as hell when you are driving along and a second later you are fighting to protect yourself. You have gotta stop the car and get out or hurt back. A gun in a confined space be swung around is likely to hit anything but its target.


You don't fire blindly. That's stupid. I personally carry a knife. If their too close and entangled to use a gun safely a knife is a nice option. Depends on the situation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> And what happens the 5th time when some takes it a little to far, hit you one to many times, etc?


5th time hasn't happened, I'm probably slower, but I've got more to fight for nowadays. Here Guns are rarely used in an attack, carrying knives is illegal but there are more of them, i wouldn't like to face that.

But if the risk IS THAT REAL why do it for $1.00 a mile? Just to get Uber rich risk free?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> 5th time hasn't happened, I'm probably slower, but I've got more to fight for nowadays. Here Guns are rarely used in an attack, carrying knives is illegal but there are more of them, i wouldn't like to face that.
> 
> But if the risk IS THAT REAL why do it for $1.00 a mile? Just to get Uber rich risk free?


The same reason I'm not a recluse. Your thinking is flawed. You take precautions to mitigate risk. That's not new. I could die if I wreaked my car so I wear a seat belt. I COULD find a job within walking distance and never drive again. I mean why risk my life? Because I don't want to live my life in a cage and I shouldn't be penalized for taking reasonable precautions for events that likely won't happen but could.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Didn't you just get a swag bag? Swag bag and ab assault in 1 week?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


POST # 1 /Beur : Bison is Thoroughly
Unsettled by Your
"Saturday Night in the Sandbox": I
am Glad that Munchkin's Battery
was short-lived! If ever a Pistol Whip-
ping was Asked For, that was the 
Occasion. Thank God the restaurant
had Video, the "Oddments" used plas-
tic-to-pay, and LEOs arrived swiftly.

I recommend sending Your Details
for Submission to "The Armed Citizen"
a Monthly Section of Vignettes in both
Print and Online versions of the "The
American Rifleman", one of 5 Publi-
cations of the N.R.A.

NO WONDER so many Drivers Purpose-
fully avoid the "Drunk PAX hours".
Concerned Bison, out.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep! Another good point you make. Uber doesn't provide any emergency response. And it would be so simple with your vehicle tracked, iPhone microphone being able to be remotely activated (we sign a permission for UBER to do that in our Partner's agreement), and usually plenty of X cars about who could backup a driver once car details are sent as a group notification. Not a very good Tech company!
> 
> Regardless, a Cabbie is all alone for the first 30-60 seconds of an incident. Its scary as hell when you are driving along and a second later you are fighting to protect yourself. You have gotta stop the car and get out or hurt back. A gun in a confined space be swung around is likely to hit anything but its target.


Clearly you fall into the anti-gun crowd and don't understand it's possible to be a responsible gun owner. I go to the range once a month and qualify to the same standards my police buddies do. I have met the strict standards needed to qualify for a concealed carry permit.

I'm what they call a "dead eye," meaning I hit what I aim for. As for the responsible part, the guns I carry concealed cannot be fired by anyone other than me thanks to smart gun technology. So there's zero chance of the weapon being taken from me & used against me or others.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #44 /RockinEZ:  Bison is indeed
> glad that even a
> Grizzly Bear can't put me in a Headlock!
> This Experience Deserves its Own Thread.
> ...


I posted the story a while back but the short version is:
Picked up pax at a bar in Pacific Beach. 
His friend told me he was drunk and needed to go home. 
He had hammered several shots while waiting for me. He got drunker by the minute as he absorbed the shots. 
On the way to Del Mar he kept grabbing my neck. I told him to knock it off. Don't touch the driver. He kept taking his seat belt off, and punched the inside of my windshield without damage. Punk kid stuff. 
When I was almost to his location he tried to put me in a headlock at 65mph on I-5. 
I pulled over and gave him a choice of putting his seat back on and shutting up, or getting out on the side of the freeway and I would call the cops on him. 
He put his seat belt back on an behaved the few minutes left in the trip. 
I was never really in danger, as he was a skinny punk kid. 
I did keep my C-2 Taser in my lap, and would have thought nothing of darting him in the face at close range and watching him twitch if he had tried anything else. 
I rated him a 1 star and notified Uber Support. 
They called me and asked me to describe the trip in detail. 
Uber told me they would deactivate the account. 
So far that is the only bad experience with a pax.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Didn't you just get a swag bag? Swag bag and ab assault in 1 week?


I also broke a glass, tore a hole in a shirt, lost a contact and a host of other things.

You don't want to read what I post, there's a ignore button for that. Enjoy your cynicism and your days.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That would have made for great "Taxi Episode". Someone trying to grab Bobby from behind and he does a"stop short and grab".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Beur said:


> ...As for the responsible part, the guns I carry concealed cannot be fired by anyone other than me thanks to smart gun technology. So there's zero chance of the weapon being taken from me & used against me or others.


WHERE exactly did you buy a smart gun? Got a link to a dealer site? I've always been interested in looking at one.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I posted the story a while back but the short version is:
> Picked up pax at a bar in Pacific Beach.
> His friend told me he was drunk and needed to go home.
> He had hammered several shots while waiting for me. He got drunker by the minute as he absorbed the shots.
> ...


POST # 56 /RockinEZ: The Bostonian in
this Bison is Amazed
at Your Restraint! I'm almost embar-
rassed to say that I would've Treated
"Kid Miscreant" to a HighVoltageFacial
AND a Roadside CHP Party with fancy
"stickwork" for added smartening-up
of Ex-PAX.

Luckily, it wasn't Concerned Buddy's 
#[F]Uber Account or there'd be no 
Consequences to Pursue!

Your Background or Work History
MUST include experience in learning
how to Deal with the Temporarily
Out-of-Control. Is Bison correct?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> WHERE exactly did you buy a smart gun? Got a link to a dealer site? I've always been interested in looking at one.


I have had these since the 80's. I have two magnetic rings that I wear, one on each hand that trigger the blocking plate off.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 56 /RockinEZ: The Bostonian in
> this Bison is Amazed
> at Your Restraint! I'm almost embar-
> rassed to say that I would've Treated
> ...


I stay in shape, and I am not small. I wrestled and boxed in college.
I have experience with drunks. I was part owner of a bar in Oregon 30 years ago.
I also worked as a bouncer before that.

He could't have weighed a buck and a quarter soaking wet.
He knew I was serious when I told him fasten his seat belt and STFU after his little spaz out.
If he had actually got violent, he would have caught an elbow in the larynx, but it didn't come to that.

Thinking about it, I should have dumped him on the side of the road, but I didn't want the responsibility if he got himself killed. He was too drunk to know what he was doing, and could have walked out in traffic.

If he was my kid, I would have wanted someone to put him in his place, then get him home.
That is what I decided to do at the time.

I will not pick up people that drunk anymore. Who needs the aggravation?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Luckily, it wasn't Concerned Buddy's
> #[F]Uber Account or there'd be no
> Consequences to Pursue!


I have been asked several times to take someone on another person's account. I always say no.
I have heard of pax messing up a car, and the owner of the account that was not actually in the car fighting the cleaning/repair fee. No thanks.

The owner of the acct can always cxl the ride once the ride starts.
I have read stories on this forum about that happening.

Who knows how insurance would work in case of an accident.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> 5th time hasn't happened, I'm probably slower, but I've got more to fight for nowadays. Here Guns are rarely used in an attack, carrying knives is illegal but there are more of them, i wouldn't like to face that.
> 
> But if the risk IS THAT REAL why do it for $1.00 a mile? Just to get Uber rich risk free?


Options. Always have options, my gun isn't my go to. I have a host of things I can do/use just in case. God for bid one day your fists won't cut it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Man, I'm a glutton for punishment!

here in OZ the overwhelming majority of people support the level of weapon and gun control our laws enforce. Weapons are reserved for trained folk who have jobs in security and enforcement.

Does the gun lobby say that every gun crime, domestic arguement that ends in gun injuries and death, children playing with guns that end in tragedy, intentional gun crimes are all carried out by "trained responsible gun owners"? Up to the point of the tragedy they may be "responsible".

But here are some other reasons why the people shouldn't have access to guns - we are human, subject to emotions and some have criminal tendencies. THere are human inconsistencies that reflect the wide held belief that gun ownership should be restricted.



Beur said:


> But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> .


Best to have a gun when on such a mission, right?



D Town said:


> WHERE exactly did you buy a smart gun? .


Helps to have one of those when split second decisions that could end a life need to be made.



D Town said:


> The same reason I'm not a recluse. Your thinking is flawed. I mean why risk my life? Because I don't want to live my life in a cage and I shouldn't be penalized for taking reasonable precautions for events that likely won't happen but could.


This manufactured, 24/7 life of fear that can only be alleviated by carrying a weapon is so alien to us. Guess what? There's always someone with a bigger gun than yours! So why have any at all.



Kalee said:


> the extreme dangers of doing this job.
> 
> Rideshare fun and games is over. Dangerous pax are now using the service.
> 
> Always be protected.


WOW! Is it really that bad? Feel that threatened? A gun is just not enough!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Options. Always have options, my gun isn't my go to. I have a host of things I can do/use just in case. God for bid one day your fists won't cut it.


Yeah if that day comes I'm in trouble. BUT because of gun and weapons laws there is a very very small chance the perp is carrying. Because guns aren't widespread we dont live in fear of them and feel the need to be armed.

Very different here in OZ


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man, I'm a glutton for punishment!
> 
> here in OZ the overwhelming majority of people support the level of weapon and gun control our laws enforce. Weapons are reserved for trained folk who have jobs in security and enforcement.
> 
> ...


*Sigh* I really don't care. You're one of those that facts, logic, reason, or survival instincts no longer apply to so I'm not going to bother repeating myself ad nauseum. You're so conditioned to think that taking precautions is wrong that anyone who does seems dangerous to you. I don't give two shits about the NRA. They are about as steeped in bullshit as their opponents who want to ban guns. I run off of one simple principle: better to have and not need than need and not have. Guns have saved my life on more than one occasion. I'd literally be dead and not typing this right now without my legal right to defend myself and one of THOSE times was against people in a very large truck trying to run me down so the argument you might throw back that, "well if they didn't have a gun then..." doesn't really work. If you and your people want to disarm yourselves I really couldn't care less. That's your choice. Now respect ours. Don't tell me how to live.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


While I've never had it that bad, I've had abusive riders before and I reported them to Uber to have them banned. I got a canned, generic response both times and I'm positive the customers were not removed from the platform. Even i tthey were, there's nothing stopping them from creating a new account. Simply put, Uber does not care. They don't ban passengers for this type of stuff.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> I also broke a glass, tore a hole in a shirt, lost a contact and a host of other things.
> 
> You don't want to read what I post, there's a ignore button for that. Enjoy your cynicism and your days.


What the **** is wrong with you people?! I was just making an observation! Honestly, you men are pmsing this week.

I'm just saying it was a wild week -- choked and swagged all in one week.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


Great story, well you know, since it didn't happen to me. Seriously, glad everything worked out okay for you. Nice to know you weren't 'alone' even before the cops got there.

Nothing worse than a drunk dwarf with a bad attitude.

Follow the Yellow Brick Road


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What the **** is wrong with you people?! I was just making an observation! Honestly, you men are pmsing this week.
> 
> I'm just saying it was a wild week -- choked and swagged all in one week.


hmm what did you say? did you suggest he drive over some potholes in that scenario? lolol, or throw a pizza at the attacker.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

I am from Queens (a very bad part) and I will say you were lucky because 4 people in close quarters with a gun screams disaster. I don't carry and don't wish to but respect anyone who chooses to. My street training tells me to keep doors locked until I am sure there are no assholes getting into my car. Just my take.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> *Sigh* I really don't care. You're one of those that facts, logic, reason, or survival instincts no longer apply to so I'm not going to bother repeating myself ad nauseum. You're so conditioned to think that taking precautions is wrong that anyone who does seems dangerous to you. I don't give two shits about the NRA. They are about as steeped in bullshit as their opponents who want to ban guns. I run off of one simple principle: better to have and not need than need and not have. Guns have saved my life on more than one occasion. I'd literally be dead and not typing this right now without my legal right to defend myself and one of THOSE times was against people in a very large truck trying to run me down so the argument you might throw back that, "well if they didn't have a gun then..." doesn't really work. If you and your people want to disarm yourselves I really couldn't care less. That's your choice. Now respect ours. Don't tell me how to live.


Dennis Weaver didn't need a gun in Duel!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> hmm what did you say? did you suggest he drive over some potholes in that scenario? lolol, or throw a pizza at the attacker.


Pepperoni - Pepper Spray, same result!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah if that day comes I'm in trouble. BUT because of gun and weapons laws there is a very very small chance the perp is carrying. Because guns aren't widespread we dont live in fear of them and feel the need to be armed.
> 
> Very different here in OZ


Yeah, not too many guns here in the USA either.  There's like 60 people in the country that aren't packing, and that's only because people with bigger guns stole theirs. I was in McDonald's one day and fat Billy-Bob walked in with his .40 strapped on, and a couple of extra clips in his pretty, high-dollar holster. He was a clown. Looking around with his hands on his hips, waiting for someone to draw. I could barely keep from laughing. The only drawing I saw was a kid with a Crayon. I was gonna pull my phone out and video tape him, but I'm sure I would have been shot dead.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Dennis Weaver didn't need a gun in Duel!


For a while there, I thought I was the only one who ever remembered that TV Movie, by Steven Spielberg. I have to admit that the face of that truck looks menacing.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> hmm what did you say? did you suggest he drive over some potholes in that scenario? lolol, or throw a pizza at the attacker.


I did not. I merely commented on the fact that he got a swag bag and an attack in the same week. Somehow that's a *****y comment?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I did not. I merely commented on the fact that he got a swag bag and an attack in the same week. Somehow that's a *****y comment?


I remember in the movie "Bad Boys" (The Sean Penn one), where he used a pillowcase as a "swagbag" and filled it with several soda cans(full/unopened) and when these toughies came up from behind and he swung it at them left and right and side to side.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Beur said:


> I am licensed to carry in my state.


What justification did you list to get the CCW?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> What justification did you list to get the CCW?


I worked law enforcement back in the 80's.

If you're asking for the secret on how to get one issued today, there are a few reasons.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man, I'm a glutton for punishment!
> 
> here in OZ the overwhelming majority of people support the level of weapon and gun control our laws enforce. Weapons are reserved for trained folk who have jobs in security and enforcement.
> 
> ...


Way to take a sentence out of context.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Beur said:


> I worked law enforcement back in the 80's.
> 
> If you're asking for the secret on how to get one issued today, there are a few reasons.


No, i'm not asking what the secret is. I have a pretty good idea how it works. It's not as easy as some people think. Ex law enforcement is a good reason.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> No, i'm not asking what the secret is. I have a pretty good idea how it works. It's not as easy as some people think. Ex law enforcement is a good reason.


Not as easy as it was back in the day when every supporter of the county sheriff was issued a badge and a CCW permit. Today you have to have a valid reason and there are a few that will get you one 99.9% of the time. Only way to **** up that chance is to piss off the guy doing your background.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man, I'm a glutton for punishment!
> 
> here in OZ the overwhelming majority of people support the level of weapon and gun control our laws enforce. Weapons are reserved for trained folk who have jobs in security and enforcement.
> 
> ...


Interesting that security and enforcement are the only ones allowed guns, as you say. Why do they need them if nobody else has a gun?
Why are they allowed to be protected and nobody else?
By the way, chum - security and enforcement does not prevent murder...They react to it after the fact.

Tell that to the 2 dead civilians from the Lindt Chocolate Cafe in Sydney a month or so ago. They didn't have a chance against the Sunni terrorist. 
I wonder what the outcome of that incident COULD have been had civilians in the cafe been carrying protection.

Good luck to you


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Beur said:


> As for the responsible part, the guns I carry concealed cannot be fired by anyone other than me thanks to smart gun technology. So there's zero chance of the weapon being taken from me & used against me or others.


I didn't even know that technology existed. Now I want one. I think this nullifies one of my major concerns, that someone would get it away and use it against me (the other being that it could be used accidentally, like by a child).


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> I didn't even know that technology existed. Now I want one. I think this nullifies one of my major concerns, that someone would get it away and use it against me (the other being that it could be used accidentally, like by a child).


The magnet technology has been around for years. There is newer technology involving computer chips, me I'm sticking with what I know works. Too many things go wrong with computers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Interesting that security and enforcement are the only ones allowed guns, as you say. Why do they need them if nobody else has a gun?
> Why are they allowed to be protected and nobody else?
> By the way, chum - security and enforcement does not prevent murder...They react to it after the fact.
> 
> ...


Geez Louise! The Lindt murderer was a criminal and a nutcase. He once did have a gun licence but that was revoked. He was on bail for a multitude of sexual offences and for being an accessory to the murder (burning) of his ex-wife. He was let into the country under questionable bonafides and our security agencies failed to keep him behind bars. He was a licensed gun owner once - there was no effective followup to ensure he didnt keep his guns. He, like so many gun criminals used the power a gun bestowed on him in a maddened quest. Human frailties should not be supported with weaponry!

Enforcement agencies are hamstrung by laws allowing "freedoms". Often these freedoms cannot be trusted to folk who can perpetrate a planned or reactive crime. If he didn't have access to guns this wouldn't have occurred. The unfortunate fact that one of the dead was tragically killed by a Police bullet shows that even professionals can unintentionally cause injury. They are not toys! But you advocate the open ownership in an in a increasingly violent world. Do you simply carry grenades or flamethrower when your domestic magnum is no longer big enough?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I am from Queens (a very bad part) and I will say you were lucky because 4 people in close quarters with a gun screams disaster.


Screams disaster for the (3) that ain't me!


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Former cop, I still carry all the same equipment I used to carry. Pepper spray (well technically, it's pepper gel, spray in a car will make a car unusable, trust me), extendable baton, and a gun in a cross draw holster. And yep, handcuffs too.

My goal is the same too - I'm coming home at the end of the night. If it has to be over your dead body, that's your choice to make.

Good on you for being a responsible gun owner, and not giving the dude a fatal dose of lead poisoning leading to multiple 9mm hemorrhages. I'll be honest, with my training, an attack from behind like that may have ended with a significant cleaning bill just by reflex.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> Former cop, I still carry all the same equipment I used to carry. Pepper spray (well technically, it's pepper gel, spray in a car will make a car unusable, trust me), extendable baton, and a gun in a cross draw holster. And yep, handcuffs too.
> 
> My goal is the same too - I'm coming home at the end of the night. If it has to be over your dead body, that's your choice to make.
> 
> Good on you for being a responsible gun owner, and not giving the dude a fatal dose of lead poisoning leading to multiple 9mm hemorrhages. I'll be honest, with my training, an attack from behind like that may have ended with a significant cleaning bill just by reflex.


I think it's that training that prevented me from administering a dose of lead poisoning.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah if that day comes I'm in trouble. BUT because of gun and weapons laws there is a very very small chance the perp is carrying. Because guns aren't widespread we dont live in fear of them and feel the need to be armed.
> 
> Very different here in OZ


If I could snap my fingers and make the 300 + million guns in the U.S. disappear, I would do it.
You have to consider that the U.S. was not under English law since the 1780's, and a weapon was necessary just to stay alive outside the cities, and many times inside the cities.
I would gladly give up my handguns if all the other hand guns were recovered.
Until then, I am keeping mine.
I don't have or want a concealed carry permit. I am a competitive sports shooter.
I enjoy shooting hand guns, especially competitive shooting.
I don't believe I actually need a hand gun in an Uber car.
I do have a real C-2 civilian Taser. A large flashlight that can double as a baton, and recently I have purchased the gel type pepper spray.
I have never felt the need to use any of those in an Uber car, but have successfully scared off a drunk crook at 1:00 AM while checking my mail box with the C-2 Taser. Once he saw the laser and the light from the Taser on him, he beat feet out of there. That saved me a $25 Taser cartridge.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> Way to take a sentence out of context.


Folks with guns sometimes take their abilities out of context - with tragic results.

I'm not saying those that are trained to uphold and enforce the law. Just those that that have a brain-snap and are carrying a weapon suddenly have a equaliser that shouldn't be available to them at that very point in time.

I have a friend in the Australian games shooting team. I take EVERY chance to go shooting with her. (She whoops my ass!)

There is a genuine sporting pursuit and skill in correct firearm use. I don't have a problem with that and farmers keeping feral and predatory animals down on their property. But sporting guns should remain in super secure lockups.

But I'm sure with your experience you have seen emotionally unstable people that are a thousand times more dangerous because they have a weapon. Humans have mental failures. trained humans have less but are put at risk trying to protect innocents folk from constitutionally armed folks.

Just wishing that those that are trained to protect us ALWAYS have the armed advantage.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Beur said:


> I think it's that training that prevented me from administering a dose of lead poisoning.


Indeed!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Former cop, I still carry all the same equipment I used to carry. Pepper spray (well technically, it's pepper gel, spray in a car will make a car unusable, trust me), extendable baton, and a gun in a cross draw holster. And yep, handcuffs too.
> 
> My goal is the same too - I'm coming home at the end of the night. If it has to be over your dead body, that's your choice to make.
> 
> Good on you for being a responsible gun owner, and not giving the dude a fatal dose of lead poisoning leading to multiple 9mm hemorrhages. I'll be honest, with my training, an attack from behind like that may have ended with a significant cleaning bill just by reflex.


Carrying all those weapons as a civilian is over kill. That along with your hair trigger reflex, I hope you're not my driver when I go to Nashville. I might sneeze to loud and get shot.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> ...
> 
> But I'm sure with your experience you have seen emotionally unstable people that are a thousand times more dangerous because they have a weapon. Humans have mental failures. trained humans have less but are put at risk trying to protect innocents folk from constitutionally armed folks.


Armed or not emotionally unstable people are always more dangerous. I think iDriveNashville will back me up on this one. A lot of emotionally unstable people seem to have superhuman strength and an incredibly high tolerance to pain, in some instance their immune to pain. I've seen individuals zapper with a taser, shot, and otherwise injured that would take of us to our knees continue to fight or walk away as if nothing happened. Their adrenaline takes over and pain receptors shut down, it why our police and military and taught to shoot to kill.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Carrying all those weapons as a civilian is over kill. That along with your hair trigger reflex, I hope you're not my driver when I go to Nashville. I might sneeze to loud and get shot.


In iDriveNashville's defense - it takes a while after retiring or leaving law enforcement to leave the other weapons behind. Escalating from each type of weapon is so ingrained in you during training it becomes second nature. I was not of the taser generation, but I've heard enough stories of failures from friends that they're not something I'm willing to depend on.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Carrying all those weapons as a civilian is over kill. That along with your hair trigger reflex, I hope you're not my driver when I go to Nashville. I might sneeze to loud and get shot.


You'd never know, unless you attacked me. So if you knew I had them, then I certainly wouldn't want you as a passenger. Good to know we're on the same page!

And no, making sure I have options that are less lethal is more responsible, not less. If the only tool you have is a gun, then every problem trends to look like a target.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I didn't even know that technology existed. Now I want one. I think this nullifies one of my major concerns, that someone would get it away and use it against me (the other being that it could be used accidentally, like by a child).


POST # 59 /D Town:
POST # 85 /@City Girl: Bison listens.
Bison researches. Bison delivers to
Inquisitive Members! The Technol-
ogy being discussed is as follows:

http://smartlock.com

Inventor and IPSC Instructor Sandy
Yeum of Richmond, B.C. received
U.S. Patents 5,394,717 in 1995 and
5,758,524 in 1998 for his MAGLOC.
S.W.A.T. Magazine reviewed this in
its' January 1999 issue, for which I
cannot locate an Online Source.

Their website provides considerable
details on this and Other Competition
Accessories that Mr. Yeum has devel-
oped. His Glock SlideRacker, Extended
Mag Release Button, Ambi-Thumbrest,
EnlargedMagwell and Weighted Mag Base-
plates would find Utility on Bison's G-21.
However, as a Member, the Rules for
USPSA Competition would need to be
Consulted First. Nothing like a 200 mile
R/T only to be DQed after a $25 Match fee!

USPSA is the U.S. arm of the Interna-
tional Pistol Shooting Confederation
World Body, which enjoys having
Members and Competition even in
Highly Restrictive Australia.

The System that Beur uses is limited
to the 1911 Semi-Auto class of Pistol
(built by Scores of U.S. Manufacturers)
and is currently priced at "US$95.00".


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok I'm now afraid of Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Beur said:


> In iDriveNashville's defense - it takes a while after retiring or leaving law enforcement to leave the other weapons behind. Escalating from each type of weapon is so ingrained in you during training it becomes second nature. I was not of the taser generation, but I've heard enough stories of failures from friends that they're not something I'm willing to depend on.


I agree that a Taser is not 100% reliable. Nor is pepper spray, or even a hand gun. 
During an advanced hand gun training class we were told about a cop and a crook exchanging 30 shots over the hood of a vehicle. Neither were hit. Nothing is fool proof.

In a car Taser darts to the head are not really a hard shot, as the Taser darts have a 15 degree spread, and at 3 feet that is negligible. Most of the Taser failures are due to a missed dart, or to padded clothing. Aiming for the head at close range will lessen that issue. I really don't want to use deadly force unless I need to, as a civilian using deadly force even in a justified situation will have their life ruined.

I was an early adopter of the C-2 Taser, and had to undergo training by Taser Intl. That included being shot by a Taser. 
I wouldn't want to do that again. Most crooks have seen a Taser on TV and also don't want to experience a Taser. 
As one guy in the back of a police car, when asked on camera how he felt about being Tased, replied:
"If you are going to get an ass whipping, or a Taser, take that ass whipping. Don't you take that Taser."


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I agree that a Taser is not 100% reliable. Nor is pepper spray, or even a hand gun.
> During an advanced hand gun training class we were told about a cop and a crook exchanging 30 shots over the hood of a vehicle. Neither were hit. Nothing is fool proof.
> 
> In a car Taser darts to the head are not really a hard shot, as the Taser darts have a 15 degree spread, and at 3 feet that is negligible. Most of the Taser failures are due to a missed dart, or to padded clothing. Aiming for the head at close range will lessen that issue. I really don't want to use deadly force unless I need to, as a civilian using deadly force even in a justified situation will have their life ruined.
> ...


All I need is verbal judo


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> All I need is verbal judo


Go with what works for you. If you have read my posts the only time I had a problem PAX I handled with words. 
It never hurts to have a Plan B, or Plan C&D.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> For a while there, I thought I was the only one who ever remembered that TV Movie, by Steven Spielberg. I have to admit that the face of that truck looks menacing.


POST # 76 /Lidman: Bison prefers
Your Menacing Mack?
KW? "FreightShaker? to Blase "Putty"!
What a great movie. Thanks.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 76 /Lidman: Bison prefers
> Your Menacing Mack?
> KW? "FreightShaker? to Blase Putty!
> What a great movie. Thanks.


Visualizing the village idiot in a Mack Truck is amusing


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> Ok I'm now afraid of Casuale Haberdasher


Why? Somebody already got him and he's up on someone's mantle piece! 

Its just his undying soul we see here visiting from Bison heaven - but Casuale Haberdasher does enjoy a virtual double-handed chin scratch, so dont hold back!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> Ok I'm now afraid of Casuale Haberdasher


POST # 99 /Beur : There's nothing
Casual about the
Bison's on-range Competition Dashery!
Did I mention the .50 GI Conversion
that became available a couple of
years ago? Powerful medicine!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 99 /Beur : There's nothing
> Casual about the
> Bison's on-range Competition Dashery!
> Did I mention the .50 GI Conversion
> ...


I'm learning to never underestimate the Bison!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> After exiting law enforcement you just hang up the belt. Sure the training is ingrained but I'm pretty sure you didn't carry all those weapons on you during your down time while you were still on the department did you?
> That sounds more like rent a cop mentality.


I personally didn't, but I know a lot who do/did. There are few times I carry now. I'm paid to be good witness not protect the masses. I carry when I drive mainly because the east end of the Sandbox can bet a bit dicey during the night.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> After exiting law enforcement you just hang up the belt. Sure the training is ingrained but I'm pretty sure you didn't carry all those weapons on you during your down time while you were still on the department did you?
> That sounds more like rent a cop mentality.


10 years in, and in my department we were considered on duty 24/7, and required to have our equipment available for immediate use. If I wanted to have a few beers, I had to notify dispatch ahead of time that I'd be unable to respond. So, yes, I'd come home and hang up my belt, but if I left the house, I had my equipment on my person in concealable carriers. In my trunk, I also had body armor with ceramic trauma plates, an AR-15 rifle, rescue bag, ready mags, and that car was equipped with a full emergency equipment suite.

So yes, I've been carrying all these things with me for over 15 years. Why would I stop now? Shit happens, and even though I don't wear a badge everyday anymore, I still want to be prepared for it.

And would you be complaining if a retired doctor or a retired firefighter still carried a rescue kit with them (which I do)? Or are you just one knee-jerk reacting to the idea that sometimes saving a life means being willing to take one?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> 10 years in, and in my department we were considered on duty 24/7, and required to have our equipment available for immediate use. If I wanted to have a few beers, I had to notify dispatch ahead of time that I'd be unable to respond. So, yes, I'd come home and hang up my belt, but if I left the house, I had my equipment on my person in concealable carriers. In my trunk, I also had body armor with ceramic trauma plates, an AR-15 rifle, rescue bag, ready mags, and that car was equipped with a full emergency equipment suite.
> 
> So yes, I've been carrying all these things with me for over 15 years. Why would I stop now? Shit happens, and even though I don't wear a badge everyday anymore, I still want to be prepared for it.


In CA while police are consider cops 24/7 few departments have that be ready 24/7 rule unless they're on SWAT and even then there is usually more than one team so they rotate days. There are some cities that have the 24/7 carry rule regardless of the officers assignment.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Beur said:


> In CA while police are consider cops 24/7 few departments have that be ready 24/7 rule unless they're on SWAT and even then there is usually more than one team so they rotate days. There are some cities that have the 24/7 carry rule regardless of the officers assignment.


Yep. Like I said, small department, and I was the only K-9, and the only one in the county cross trained for search and rescue.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Oh thats why you said you have a permit, not a CCW


CCW refers to a permit to Carry a Concealed Weapon. CCW and permit are the same thing.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Oh thats why you said you have a permit, not a CCW


I didn't retire, I moved on to a more lucrative and less dangerous profession after 5-years of service, that's why I have a CCW/permit. The terms are used interchangeably.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Not in California they're not. They will issue a permit to an armed security guard but that doesn't mean he could carry that weapon when not on the job. Two different deals.


Yes, they absolutely are. An armed security officers license is completely different from a CCW, and is never called a permit. You seem to have no idea what you're talking about.

Have you ever had any private sector weapons training, or ever held any of the licenses or permits we're discussing?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Not in California they're not. They will issue a permit to an armed security guard but that doesn't mean he could carry that weapon when not on the job. Two different deals.


Actually they are incorrectly used interchangably.

A security guard and bodyguard are licensed to carry while on duty, it's different than a CCW permit.

CCW permits are issued by the county sheriff, you must live in the county where the permit is granted. So when I moved from LA to OC to Riverside to SD to Riverside counties I had to apply for CCW permits in each county. having a CCW in one county does not guarantee you'll be granted on in subsequent counties.

*Edit*: LA County calls it a CCW License, Riverside a CCW Permit


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Beur said:


> Actually they are incorrectly used interchangably.
> 
> A security guard and bodyguard are licensed to carry while on duty, it's different than a CCW permit.
> 
> CCW permits are issued by the county sheriff, you must live in the county where the permit is granted. So when I moved from LA to OC to Riverside to SD to Riverside counties I had to apply for CCW permits in each county. having a CCW in one county does not guarantee you'll be granted on in subsequent counties.


I hear they're tough to come by as well, not like cali is handing them out willy nilly. From what I hear from friends who went private, you must have some serious respect from the locals, or a well placed friend. Is it as bad as they make it seem?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Beur said:


> Actually they are incorrectly used interchangably.
> 
> A security guard and bodyguard are licensed to carry while on duty, it's different than a CCW permit.
> 
> CCW permits are issued by the county sheriff, you must live in the county where the permit is granted. So when I moved from LA to OC to Riverside to SD to Riverside counties I had to apply for CCW permits in each county. having a CCW in one county does not guarantee you'll be granted on in subsequent counties.


In California a CCW, which in essence is a permit, is never referred to as a permit. Not in the Law Enforcement community.
A security guard is issued a permit to carry on duty and it never confused with being a CCW.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> I hear they're tough to come by as well, not like cali is handing them out willy nilly. From what I hear from friends who went private, you must have some serious respect from the locals, or a well placed friend. Is it as bad as they make it seem?


Yes they're tough to get, have been since the LA and OC sheriff got busted for handing them out to friends while denying citizens with legitimate need like carry large amounts of cash etc. The hoops are different in each county, I've been issued in 4 counties, one is ridiculously easy and one almost impossible, the other 2 are somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> In California a CCW, which in essence is a permit, is never referred to as a permit. Not in the Law Enforcement community.
> A security guard is issued a permit to carry on duty and it never confused with being a CCW.


And how long have/did you work in law enforcement? You may also want to call the Riverside County Sheriff and tell him they're using the wrong terminology.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> In California a CCW, which in essence is a permit, is never referred to as a permit. Not in the Law Enforcement community.
> A security guard is issued a permit to carry on duty and it never confused with being a CCW.


I just said that?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 59 /D Town:
> POST # 85 /@City Girl: Bison listens.
> Bison researches. Bison delivers to
> Inquisitive Members! The Technol-
> ...


Thank you, Bison. How did you know I wanted it for competitive shooting?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Ha ha, I kinda have an idea what i'm talking about. At least when it comes to California Law Enforcement which is all I 'm speaking of here. I have no idea how do they do things in Nashville. I mean, I've never heard of an officer being on official duty 24/7 unless he was on swat but like beur said that would be a rotation or a volunteer who was kind of on call but not really because after all they are volunteers.


Yet, your responses seem to indicate otherwise.

And yes, I've gone through the process for a private contract. Nashville has a pretty large community of folks that hire private security, and maintain residences in both states.

Again, I'm curious about the question you seem to have overlooked - what training and licensure have you recieved in the relevant areas?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Huh? Who said I worked in Law Enforcement? And how is the County Sheriff using the wrong terminology? Police Officers among other police officers distinguish the difference between a permit and a CCW that's all i'm saying. At least that's what I've heard.


From who? Because that's laughable. An armed license is never referred to as a permit, as it is distinctly different from a CCW permit, in every state in the union.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Huh? Who said I worked in Law Enforcement? And how is the County Sheriff using the wrong terminology? Police Officers among other police officers distinguish the difference between a permit and a CCW that's all i'm saying. At least that's what I've heard.


You're insisting that CCW and permit aren't used interchangeably among law enforcement, I just proved you wrong LA County calls it a CCW License and Riverside a CCW permit.

You're arguing with two former cops what is and isn't correct terminology when referring to a CCW license/permit vs a security guard license to carry while on-duty, which prompted the question about working in law enforcement. Given your insistence on correct terminology it's not an unreasonable question to ask.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> The permit part is always implied or understood. One cop to another would say he has a CCW (not ccw permit) when referring to a retired cop. On the other hand those same cops would say something like that security guard has a permit to carry a weapon. CCW is not part of the second conversation. Does that make more sense?


When I used the terminology I used, was I speaking with other cops or was I "on a board full of strangers?"


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> I don't come on a board full of strangers and tout about all the weapons I have and carry weather legally or illegally. In my experience most cops here (in cali) don't announce that to the world because more bad then good comes from it.


 Exactly why I said you wouldn't know about my weapons unless you attacked me. 99% of my passengers have no idea, and that one percent comes from a ride where a particularly belligerent drunk decided to take out his White Castle frustrations on my pax. 


> I know enough to know what i'm talking about. And if you look at the messages again you'll see that we were pretty much saying the same thing.


No, your messages indicate you don't know shit about what you're talking about, and you don't know enough about it to leave the conversation. Hearing stories from your buddies roommate who took two CJ classes to get his sociology degree doesn't count as knowing anything.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> iDriveNashville Beur , so just to be clear. The two of you were full time paid police officers. Not a reserve or volunteer?


You are clear in regards to me.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> iDriveNashville Beur , so just to be clear. The two of you were full time paid police officers. Not a reserve or volunteer?


Correct. Not only full time paid, but a county-wide specialist. My department hired me out to other departments that couldn't afford me full time.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> That's why I asked for clarification. Here is my original question "Oh thats why you said you have a permit, not a CCW"


And that question was irrelevant to the conversation at the time. The discussion at the time was talking about carrying all the weapons one carried while on duty.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hand...p-pulled-pax-ejected.20252/page-6#post-281524


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> So then why the short stint? You said 10 years right?


Because I like my wife more than the badge, and asking her to raise two kids without me while she listened to the radio wondering if she'd hear me die on air was more than I was willing to ask of her.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> You were a full time paid Police Officer?


How many different ways do you want me answer in the affirmative?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hand...p-pulled-pax-ejected.20252/page-6#post-281549

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hand...p-pulled-pax-ejected.20252/page-7#post-281620


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Ha ha that's pretty presumptuous of you. One year of experience here would equal the 10 years you worked there. I said all those weapons while driving for Uber is waaaaayyyy overkill. Just think of the thousands of drivers that go without a thing.


Again, your experience is what, again?

And yes, I do think about those potential victims. That's why I'm ready to help them if I can.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Ha ha that's pretty presumptuous of you. One year of experience here would equal the 10 years you worked there. I said all those weapons while driving for Uber is waaaaayyyy overkill. Just think of the thousands of drivers that go without a thing.


Talk about presumptuous! You assume he worked in Nashville and you're assuming it isn't just as dangerous as LA or any other big city.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> You don't have to get hostile buddy. I saw both links. Neither one said you were a full time paid police officer. A reserve officer could move on after 5 years. So were you a full time paid police officer and if so for which department?


I'd expect him to give up identifying info just as fast as you do on a"forum full of strangers"


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> You don't have to get hostile buddy. I saw both links. Neither one said you were a full time paid police officer. A reserve officer could move on after 5 years. So were you a full time paid police officer and if so for which department?


Not hostile at all. Which department is not any of your concern.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Very unselfish of you...


No, it was very selfish of me. I valued my family and happiness above protecting the public at large. Extremely selfish of me.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Ummm his profile says he's from Nashville so i'd say that would be a pretty place to start. And I don't need to look at stats to know LA would a little busier. But then again, he said he worked 24/7 and I believe search and rescue. That usually doesn't happen in an inner city department. But what do I know. I guess it was a guess but probably a good one.


You really are ignorant about law enforcement. All the county sheriff departments in CA have search and rescue teams and a majority work in the inner cities of their counties.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Beur said:


> Talk about presumptuous! You assume he worked in Nashville and you're assuming it isn't just as dangerous as LA or any other big city.


I'd like to turn him loose in the projects I worked with just his verbal judo. I'd be interesting to see him verbally judoing people after he got shot in the knee like I did. .38 vs verbal judo? .38 won. .38 vs body armor and a .40 S&W? Well, I'm here telling the story...


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> OK let's try this one more time...Were you a FULL TIME PAID SWORN POLICE OFFICER? Yes or No? It's like pulling teeth. If you want to lie that's ok. You won't give up the department so no one can verify it.


I've answered your question twice already, YES I WAS A FULL TIME PAID SWORN POLICE OFFICER as defined under sections 830-832 of the California Penal code.

So are you a cop groupie or wouldn't a department hire you or you failed out of the academy, which is it?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Well rest assured, i'm sure the public is doing fine without you. There are a lot of good men and woman on the front line.


Yes there are many fantastic men and women making the streets you run safe every day. Hopefully you'll take that into account in the future before you denigrate and insult those that no longer carry the badge, but still feel the responsibility.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Actually the both of you have made it very clear from the beginning that you had prior law enforcement experience. So my questions shouldn't hurt your precious egos. You let everyone know right off the bat.


Imagine that, on topic replies, based on experience, in a thread about violent passengers. Who would have thought?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Ignorant really? I would say I was pretty dialed in but that's just my opinion. You probably no more with your 5 years of (volunteer work? reserve officer?) dating back to the 80's


You're clearly not dialed in, a lot of your comments come from a place of ignorance about the reality of law enforcement.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Only wimps and cowards carry CONCEALED ... real men (and women) OPEN carry ... that's why the NRA fears the Open Carry movement so much ...

Everytime a gun injures or kills in self-defense, one is used:

11 times for a completed or attempted suicide
7 times in a criminal assault or homicide
4 times in an unintentional shooting death or injury
Do your children play in a friend's home that has guns, and do you know how those guns and ammunition is locked up ? Are you afraid to ask ?

Aren't you glad that the criminals who you take unwittingly in your car probably have a legal gun they can put to your head before you can pull yours?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Well, we're not too far apart in distance, so if any time you want to meet up and find out in person just let me know. Don't be surprised if i'm none of the above. In fact, since you haven't worked for a department in over what 30 years, i'd say you sound like a groupie.


You sure love implying you're in LE, but when asked how long you have or did work you dodged the question. I answer all of your direct questions with the exception of the city I worked and I'm the outdated liar.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Only wimps and cowards carry CONCEALED ... real men (and women) OPEN carry ... that's why the NRA fears the Open Carry movement so much ...
> 
> Everytime a gun injures or kills in self-defense, one is used:
> 
> ...


All of my kids know how to shoot, shit, my wife is a better shot than I am. She's ****ing spooky with a gun. My six year old daughter knows how to shoot, and more importantly, knows guns aren't toys.

I don't treat tools like poison, I treat them like the deadly tools they are. Just like the lawnmower, circular saw, or hedge trimmer.

Quit using kids as your excuse for hating guns. Kids aren't the problem, people blaming tools for hoe tier used is.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> My six year old daughter knows how to shoot, and more importantly, knows guns aren't toys.


Thank God that your guns are in the hands of the most responsible and emotionally stable humans on earth - six year old girls. The "poster boy" for "responsible" gun ownership. Do you tell all her friends parents that she can, and will, shoot a firearm? I'm sure it will give them a warm fuzzy feeling every time their children play at your house.

"Oops, I thought it wasn't loaded"

/s

Spoiler alert: All guns are always loaded, even if you've checked it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Only wimps and cowards carry CONCEALED ... real men (and women) OPEN carry ... that's why the NRA fears the Open Carry movement so much ...
> 
> Everytime a gun injures or kills in self-defense, one is used:
> 
> ...


This is the dumbest bit of propaganda I've heard in a while.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Beur said:


> You sure love implying you're in LE, but when asked how long you have or did work you dodged the question. I answer all of your direct questions with the exception of the city I worked and I'm the outdated liar.


Yep, he knows everything, except for the difference between on duty security officers and private citizens with a CCW permit. He also knows the difference between a retired officers right to carry in all states and a CCW holders right.

He knows all despite not having any actual experience in those fields.

Again which department was he in? He wants that from us, but can't supply it himself. He's talking out of his ass, and doesn't know shit.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Hey, when we meet up can you bring your POST certificate that would be really impressive and if you have an old department ID or badge laying around maybe you could bring that too. This groupie would be very excited. I might even buy you a beer. If you have a brag book I will buy you two!
> For prior law enforcement, your spidey senses aren't very good.


Wow, way to confirm you've hung out with cops without actually doing something yourself. You've basically confirmed you're a badge bunny.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

D Town said:


> This is the dumbest bit of propaganda I've heard in a while.


Which bit is the propaganda? We open carry proponents forced the NRA to back away from their opposition to us. I'd say that shows real power.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Thank God that your guns are in the hands of the most responsible and emotionally stable humans on earth - six year old girls. The "poster boy" for "responsible" gun ownership. Do you tell all her friends parents that she can, and will, shoot a firearm? I'm sure it will give them a warm fuzzy feeling every time their children play at your house.
> 
> "Oops, I thought it wasn't loaded"
> 
> ...


Ha, the fact you think this is a insult is hilarious. Yep, my daughter can respect a gun better than you can. So can her friends. How terrible, kids learning to respect tools! The horror!

Are you really arguing knowledge is dangerous? In the 21st century? Really?!


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


SWEET! That CCW comes in handy


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Badge bunny. Gee what's that?? Would your wife be a badge bunny?


Yeah, she is. If i put on my class A's, she's ready, anytime, anywhere. What's your point?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Which bit is the propaganda? We open carry proponents forced the NRA to back away from their opposition to us. I'd say that shows real power.


Wait, you're an open carry proponent that ridicules teaching kids about guns? How's that working out for you?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Which bit is the propaganda? We open carry proponents forced the NRA to back away from their opposition to us. I'd say that shows real power.


You're trying to be cute and failing.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

" I don't believe you can shoot a gun"

"Oh yes I can"

"Then show me"

"Guns aren't toys, they are tools. My daddy says so"

"Yeah, I knew you were lying"

"I'm not lying"

"Then I dare you to get it and show me"

Six year old brain compares impressing friend with risk of daddy finding out ... "OK"

- friend grabs the gun from her and shoots it

"Oops, sorry I was just fooling around. I didn't know it was loaded"

(Daddy never does find out, because he, just this one time, forgot to lock the gun case, and makes sure no one finds out how irresponsible he was) 


Have you never been a child ? Have you never taken the "dare", if not, are you even human? The dare of my childhood was to run under the 6 inch cable that hauled the Peak Tram up and down the hill in Hong Kong as it flapped in a steep bit, up and down 15 ft. We all heard of the story of the kid who slipped and got cut in two, but the dare went on ... I took it myself ... one way ... and was called a coward for coming back via the bridge. Did I listen to my parents, or the kids who dared me ... 

... I dare to drive Uber and Lyft ... even though I know the risk, I take it. And I'm way over six years old.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> I don't know. I don't even know what a badge bunny is. Maybe Beur could tell us the definition of a California badge bunny. But he seems to be MIA now.


No he's here just laughing behind the scenes because he's realized your full of shit and not worth his time.

I'm the idiot so responding despite your failure to answer the basic question: What license or certification have you held that qualifies you to say shit?

Oh yeah, none.

You don't know shit and you should've shut the **** up ages ago, but you just can't.

Prove me wrong by showing your badge, like you've requested from us.

Oh wait you can't, because you do nothing but criticize, and nothing to help. You are the ****ing problem. How about you **** off until you actually step up?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

D Town said:


> You're trying to be cute and failing.


It is a legit question. Which bit is the "propaganda" ?


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> That's up to the DA and yes I've spoken with the company several times today by phone.


Great job and I'm glad you are ok! Unfortunately, I'm 6:5 that the tech company will 'fine print' you off the app for a 'poor customer experience' Hope not but we know who we're dealing with. Then another team building crap memo to update the driver conduct standards.....


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> " I don't believe you can shoot a gun"
> 
> "Oh yes I can"
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to waste my time taking apart this contrived bit of propaganda. Anyone too stupid to lock their firearms up around kids doesn't need to have them. Might as well come up with a story about kids playing with knives or car keys. You're wasting peoples time...


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> " I don't believe you can shoot a gun"
> 
> "Oh yes I can"
> 
> ...


Weird, my kids listen to me, because I don't bullshit them. If your kids are in danger of shooting other kids, don't blame me for your lack of parentingtaught them asshole.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Great job and I'm glad you are ok! Unfortunately, I'm 6:5 that the tech company will 'fine print' you off the app for a 'poor customer experience' Hope not but we know who we're dealing with. Then another team building crap memo to update the driver conduct standards.....


I don't think they'll "fine print" me off, too risky with the pending lawsuit in CA.

I do think it's only a matter of time before they "fine print" off all of us 20%'ers if these new pay schedules work out.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> It is a legit question. Which bit is the "propaganda" ?


Do you know what propaganda is? "information, especially of a biased or misleading nature, used to promote or publicize a particular political cause or point of view"

Such as taking certain facts and twisting them. Like suicide numbers. Or violent crime numbers. Or accident numbers. Those things are only valid if guns CAUSED those things...but telling you this doesn't matter because in your mind guns are Satan and magically MAKE people do evil things. Its like trying to convince a West Bureau Baptist church member that soldiers aren't being killed by God because of gays. No amount of logic or reason is going to do it.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Haha you must be hearing voices in your head self proclaimed idiot. I offered to meet with Beur in person i'd call that stepping up. Seems he got busy with something else even though he's still liking your messages.
> BTW, i'd still like him to explain what badge bunny means here in Cali, that way I have a better understanding.


There comes a point where a conversation becomes too schoolyard to continue...May I suggest everyone move on to something else? Another thread? Some Netflix? Ihop? Bed? Its silly now.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Haha you must be hearing voices in your head self proclaimed idiot. I offered to meet with Beur in person i'd call that stepping up. Seems he got busy with something else even though he's still liking your messages.
> BTW, i'd still like him to explain what badge bunny means here in Cali, that way I have a better understanding.


I'm the one that made the badge bunny claim, and i owned it. What's your excuse now, wannabe?

You don't know shit, you've only heard from your friends. And you got called out, and proudly at you're ignorant. Awesome, you've confirmed you don't know shit, why are you still talking?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> There comes a point where a conversation becomes too schoolyard to continue...May I suggest everyone move on to something else? Another thread? Some Netflix? Ihop? Bed? Its silly now.


You're right, I'm 2 episodes in to the revolutionary spy show. I'm going back to that, let myself get caught in bullshit.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> But things are much different here in Cali. Since he is all knowing when it comes to LE I thought maybe he could explain to me in California terms. BTW, all the name calling and disrespect is unnecessary and I'm pretty sure that if you were standing right in front of me you wouldn't be saying as much. That's the beauty of the internet. Oh and who's the wannabe driving Uber in full Police Officer gear? You've been out of law enforcement for how long now, 15 years? Grow up already and quit pretending to be a cop when you're not. You're behavior is similar to that of Paul Blart. Speaking of which, i'd be willing to bet Beur is also a Paul Blart or has spent considerable amount of time trying to be.


Aw, did someone get his feels hurt?

You are hilarious. Thank you for the comic relief, it took me a while to figure out. You're good.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'm not even going to waste my time taking apart this contrived bit of propaganda. Anyone too stupid to lock their firearms up around kids doesn't need to have them. Might as well come up with a story about kids playing with knives or car keys. You're wasting peoples time...


Thank you. You have identified the "stupid" of the world. Irresponsible gun owners. People are not responsible and don't lock up their guns. The NRA opposes background checks. And there is no natural law that can prevent a kid who wants to, from going into his mother's arsenal and going to Sandy Hook.

... but I do support Open Carry because I don't approve of Concealed Carry - if you want the power to kill me at a distance, without my explicit permission, then I don't want You to be able to keep that a secret.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Wait, I found a definition of badge bunny on Urban dictionary. So, that's your wife?
> 
> badge bunny
> 1. A female, usually of the barely legal age range, who spends her time chasing police officers and offering them her 'services' in hopes of gaining status among her badge bunny friends.
> see also holster sniffer, most commonly found at all night restaurants and gas stations.


Good job! *pat head*


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Beur the offer still stands. We can get this "ignorance" cleared up real quick.


Why would you offer to meet someone in public you're arguing with online? The only thing dumber would be for him to actually do it. Just stop, man.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I did read the thread and I won't be dragged into this too. Goodnight.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> You should read the entire thread before you make comment into something that has nothing to do with you. We have a little misunderstanding and a little "ignorance" on my part so what better way to get that cleared up? Just to compare credentials, you know?


Compare credentials!? You've offered none.

Nothing to compare, since you obviously know nothing.

So you're offering absolutely nothing, know nothing, and can't even speak coherently about the job?

Yeah, I'm up for getting killed by a badge Stalker, anyone else? Oh yeah, no, because this is just ludicrous.


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

Plus the CAL is on me...


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Beur the offer still stands. We can get this "ignorance" cleared up real quick.


Yes we can. What are your credentials again?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Only wimps and cowards carry CONCEALED ... real men (and women) OPEN carry ... that's why the NRA fears the Open Carry movement so much ...
> 
> Everytime a gun injures or kills in self-defense, one is used:
> 
> ...


FMD! So for every perfectly aimed, correctly discharged weapon, 22 people have their lives totally, tragically changed!

Wow! You gotta hand it to the Gun Lobby marketing department. To be able to promote an activity as being so fundamentally important to the continuation of effective modern life, that has such a huge failure/tragedy rate is amazing.

Uber should IMMEDIATELY hire the NRA to run their spin department!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Ha, the fact you think this is a insult is hilarious. Yep, my daughter can respect a gun better than you can. So can her friends. How terrible, kids learning to respect tools! The horror!
> 
> Are you really arguing knowledge is dangerous? In the 21st century? Really?!


My 6 yr old handles toys pretty knowledgeably. Makes the bells ring, lights shine, fuzzy face squawk. Its what there designed to do.

So does a 6 yr old know ans understand that if a gun is used in a manner that it is designed to it can take away Mummy or Daddy or their sibling forever, dead, not coming back?

You should be locked up before you cause a tragedy.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> FMD! So for every perfectly aimed, correctly discharged weapon, 22 people have their lives totally, tragically changed!
> 
> Wow! You gotta hand it to the Gun Lobby marketing department. To be able to promote an activity as being so fundamentally important to the continuation of effective modern life, that has such a huge failure/tragedy rate is amazing.
> 
> Uber should IMMEDIATELY hire the NRA to run their spin department!


Oh look, a way to distract the conversation away from my completely bullshit assertions! Let's focus on this now that I've been shown to be a complete fraud! look here guys, quick!

Jesus, that's just ****ing sad.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> My 6 yr old handles toys pretty knowledgeably. Makes the bells ring, lights shine, fuzzy face squawk. Its what there designed to do.
> 
> So does a 6 yr old know ans understand that if a gun is used in a manner that it is designed to it can take away Mummy or Daddy or their sibling forever, dead, not coming back?
> 
> You should be locked up before you cause a tragedy.


Yes my daughter does understand that. Guns aren't ****ing toys, why is that so hard to understand? Why do YOU treat guns like something other than a tool? You learn how to use it, you learn what it does, so you never point it at something you don't want to destroy.

That's what I teach my kids. Responsibility. You teach them what, that the ability to destroy life doesn't exist?! Good job, training your kid for a world that doesn't exist. You've really improved their life. Here's hoping they don't get an inner city mission assignment, or something in central Africa. Or better yet, hope my daughter is with them.

Oh, wait...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'm not even going to waste my time taking apart this contrived bit of propaganda. Anyone too stupid to lock their firearms up around kids doesn't need to have them. Might as well come up with a story about kids playing with knives or car keys. You're wasting peoples time...


Your observational abilities are spot on D Town! Kids with knives and car keys are at danger as you state.

I dunno what Sacto Burbs is on about...guns really cant do much damage at all, specially when an Adult puts them in the care of a 6yr old


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Compare credentials!? You've offered none.
> 
> Nothing to compare, since you obviously know nothing.
> 
> ...


That's ****ing hilarious! UberDude2 offers to meet up for a chin wag, and because of the easy access to weapons that you so fervently promote, the very thought of a civilised meeting just cant happen!

Are you scared he has a gun? Thats what the gun lobby would have you believe. Quick! Race out and get a bigger one!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Yes my daughter does understand that. Guns aren't ****ing toys, why is that so hard to understand? Why do YOU treat guns like something other than a tool? You learn how to use it, you learn what it does, so you never point it at something you don't want to destroy.
> 
> That's what I teach my kids. Responsibility. You teach them what, that the ability to destroy life doesn't exist?! Good job, training your kid for a world that doesn't exist. You've really improved their life. Here's hoping they don't get an inner city mission assignment, or something in central Africa. Or better yet, hope my daughter is with them.
> 
> Oh, wait...


So I bet these parents where just as good at teaching their kids responsibility

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...AQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNHE23F1nNIWamcTSua8gmFqQyCTYg

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/crime...ts-kills-9-year-old-brother-article-1.2225203

http://m.actionnewsjax.com/news/news/local/police-teenage-girl-shoots-kills-brother/njg53/

Just 1 month's of responsible parenting in these life ending and life changing tragedies.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> So I bet these parents where just as good at teaching their kids responsibility
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...AQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNHE23F1nNIWamcTSua8gmFqQyCTYg
> 
> ...












Ban pools!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> View attachment 7537
> 
> 
> Ban pools!


Swimming is a life skill that once taught poses no risk to others swimming nearby.

Teaching a kid where a gun is kept, how to load, aim and shoot is a skill that can bring tragic consequences to those around the child.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> If I could snap my fingers and make the 300 + million guns in the U.S. disappear, I would do it.
> You have to consider that the U.S. was not under English law since the 1780's, and a weapon was necessary just to stay alive outside the cities, and many times inside the cities.
> I would gladly give up my handguns if all the other hand guns were recovered.
> Until then, I am keeping mine.
> ...


Yeah, humans and deadly weapons don't seem to mix very well. We're capable of great compassion and love, and we've made incredible advances in technology, yet we use much of it to figure out more efficient ways of killing each other.

I believe Mother Nature is gonna figure out humans are a lost cause and phase us out, if we don't do it ourselves.

If there is an advanced civilization somewhere watching us, I'm sure they're scratching their gray, oversized heads in disbelief, saying, "Look they're destroying each other, and not only that, some of the real dumb ones are riding some of the other idiots around for only $0.70/mile! These humans are strange, defective creatures."


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Swimming is a life skill that once taught poses no risk to others swimming nearby.
> 
> Teaching a kid where a gun is kept, how to load, aim and shoot is a skill that can bring tragic consequences to those around the child.


A life skill? I don't go near the water and can avoid it. A violent individual doesn't stop at high ground. And if you MUST be irresponsible and place your kid near water WHY keep it near your house? OR using your logic why show a kid where it is, that its FUN to climb in, and then have tragic consequences?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, humans and deadly weapons don't seem to mix very well. We're capable of great compassion and love, and we've made incredible advances in technology, yet we use much of it to figure out more efficient ways of killing each other.
> 
> I believe Mother Nature is gonna figure out humans are a lost cause and phase us out, if we don't do it ourselves.
> 
> If there is an advanced civilization somewhere watching us, I'm sure they're scratching their gray, oversized heads in disbelief, saying, "Look they're destroying each other, and not only that, some of the real dumb ones are riding some of the other idiots around for only $0.70/mile! These humans are strange, defective creatures."


Aliens will likely make us look like baby bunnies and kittens tussling in cotton.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/Space/stephen-hawking-alien-contact-risky/story?id=10478157


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> A life skill? I don't go near the water and can avoid it. A violent individual doesn't stop at high ground. And if you MUST be irresponsible and place your kid near water WHY keep it near your house? OR using your logic why show a kid where it is, that its FUN to climb in, and then have tragic consequences?


You cant kill someone else by going swimming - unless you carry a gun.

A child if taught how to swim, can swim. A child if taught how to shoot can kill someone.

Right up to the second before a gun tragedy occurs everyone is a "responsible gun owner".

Comparing guns and their potential with a sport is the sort of spin the NRA would be proud of.


----------



## Beatnic (Apr 17, 2015)

Check out the Vipertek stun gun. It looks like, and is, a flashlight. Push the red button, and 48 million volts!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You cant kill someone else by going swimming - unless you carry a gun.
> 
> A child if taught how to swim, can swim. A child if taught how to shoot can kill someone.
> 
> ...


Not spin. Look at CDC numbers of what kills kids.

"Now looking at all 26 countries there were 1107 deaths total over 43 years in kids younger than 15. A staggering 957(86%) of those deaths occurred in the US. Of those, only 22% were accidental. Remember, though, that this is a tally over 43 years. So if you do the math 957 x 22% = 210 accidental deaths in the US over 43 years or roughly 5 accidental deaths per year in the U.S. from a firearm. There are an estimated 44 million households in the U.S. with firearms, and thus letting your child play at little Timmy's house gives him about a* 1 in ten million chance of dying there from an accidental gunshot wound (roughly the same risk as being struck by lightning)*. This is undeniably tragic for those 5 kids and their families each year - but not quite the public health epidemic you might think.

Now, let's have a look at another great study by the CDC looking at drowning in just the US. This study reviewed all drowning related deaths for one year 2001-2002. There were a staggering 775 drowning deaths in the same younger than 15 year age group. Roughly 137 of those occurred in a swimming pool and 337 occurred in a natural body of water, the rest were unspecified. In the U.S. about 18.5 million American own or have access to a swimming pool. Crunch the numbers for a swimming pool and you get about a *one in 100,000 chance of dying in a swimming pool.*

*Again, if you do the math and let little Johnny go over to little Billy's house to swim, he is roughly 100 times more likely to have a fatal accident vs. letting him go over to little Timmy's house, where dad has a gun.*"

http://www.smartparentshealthykids.com/blog/?p=11

Of course, you'll dismiss these facts, or refuse to believe them, or decide that for whatever reason it doesn't matter. Why? Not because it makes sense but because you have already decided no matter what guns are evil. Since that's established even if there was only one child death from a gun in recorded history that would be enough to outweigh 50 kids drowning to death right in front of you because you've been brain washed. I know this but I'm responding on the VERY off chance that you might give me some sort of compelling argument that is based on fact and reason to support your claim. I know you won't. You can't because their isn't one. You'll rehash with, "blah blah, guns are made to kill, blah, blah why do you need one, blah, blah, U.S. has gun crime". You'll ignore the fact that on the list of things that are an actual threat to kids guns are way, way, WAY down on the list. Let me back that up with more evidence you'll ignore http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr64/nvsr64_02.pdf.

Now I'll give you another chance. Do tell me WHY pools - which accidentally killed about 900 kids in 2013 - are safer than guns - which accidentally maybe 100 kids in 2013? And your argument that swimming is a sport and guns aren't doesn't fly with the international Olympic committee since shooting IS a sport my friend. Has been for a VERY long time. But I digress. Lets hear your fear mongering spin.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> Not spin. Look at CDC numbers of what kills kids.
> 
> "Now looking at all 26 countries there were 1107 deaths total over 43 years in kids younger than 15. A staggering 957(86%) of those deaths occurred in the US. Of those, only 22% were accidental. Remember, though, that this is a tally over 43 years. So if you do the math 957 x 22% = 210 accidental deaths in the US over 43 years or roughly 5 accidental deaths per year in the U.S. from a firearm. There are an estimated 44 million households in the U.S. with firearms, and thus letting your child play at little Timmy's house gives him about a* 1 in ten million chance of dying there from an accidental gunshot wound (roughly the same risk as being struck by lightning)*. This is undeniably tragic for those 5 kids and their families each year - but not quite the public health epidemic you might think.
> 
> ...


So why not trot out the fact that more children are killed in auto wrecks, or from whooping cough. Ban parents from driving kids around before you touch guns! Trot out compulsory vaccination before pointing at the needless gun deaths.

Well, no. Gun control would make everyone safer. If you think that sometime in the future an armed militia could fight a tyrannical government and its armed forces you are truly deluded. Unless you advocate the personal ownership of bazookas, tanks and other arms to match the Army's arsenal.

The Supreme Court has ruled that the Second Amendment allows for restrictions on gun purchase and ownership. Unlike our past Prime Minister John Howard, no US President has the balls or common sense to enact gun control.

What's indisputable is that the amount of gun-related deaths in the U.S., which has the highest rate of private gun ownership in the world, is appalling. On average, there is amass shooting every 2nd day in America. Around 12,000 people in the U.S. were killed by guns in 2013, or over 30 people per day, and in the year after the Newtown massacre, over 200 children have been shot to death. The average age of those child victims was six years old. On the whole, the U.S. has more firearm homicides per capita than anywhere else on the planet.

That sounds pretty unsafe to me.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Beur said:


> I knew once the overly inebriated gentleman answered the phone I should have taken the $5 cancellation. But no I was feeling like a superhero ready to take on the world.
> 
> I pull up to the finally discovered pax location and the start piling in Woman up front and 3 drunk middle aged males ranging in size from munchkin to morbidly obese to string bean. Munchkin sits in the middle, morbidly obese is pounding in the seat backs and string bean I thing is playing with this string bean. The woman can barely tell me where we're headed when all of a sudden the dwarf wraps his fingers around my neck, which promptly wakes up Mr 360 AMT AUTO. Needless to say muchkin may have soiled himself and morbidly obese decided the fight was going to be one. What morbidly obese thought was just me, soon turned into me and 4 sheriffs deputies. After all was said and done the munchkin choker and morbidly obese won a beautiful night for two at the grey bar hotel compliments of the sheriffs and string bean &'the lady were left to find a away to get home.
> 
> ...


Bummer, sorry to hear about it. Far cry from free Woodford Reserve, caviar and chicken wings.


----------



## Brianna vigil (May 17, 2015)

I'm driving in palm springs area and had a male grab my upper thigh.. i contacted uber thru email and they called the next day on a outgoing customer service number. It really freaked me out. i prob wont drive past a certain time anymore.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> I don't think they'll "fine print" me off, too risky with the pending lawsuit in CA.
> 
> I do think it's only a matter of time before they "fine print" off of us 20%'ers if these new pay schedules work out.


I have heard hints of uber increasing their percentage to 25% Do you know if there's any truth to that?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> I have heard hints of uber increasing their percentage to 25% Do you know if there's any truth to that?


They're testing a tiered system in some markers, San Diego is one you start out with 70% for some many rides move up to 75% for so many more and then 80% for the rest. At the end of th month you drop back to 70% and work your way back up. I have heard there's also a 30% scale out there.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Brianna vigil said:


> I'm driving in palm springs area and had a male grab my upper thigh.. i contacted uber thru email and they called the next day on a outgoing customer service number. It really freaked me out. i prob wont drive past a certain time anymore.


Here's the thing Brianna vigil we're a small enough market, drivers should be meeting one another and developing a support system so when we're out we recognize one another and if we see something happening with another we pull over to check in.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> They're testing a tiered system in some markers, San Diego is one you start out with 70% for some many rides move up to 75% for so many more and then 80% for the rest. At the end of th month you drop back to 70% and work your way back up. I have heard there's also a 30% scale out there.


Ok thanks a bunch! 
funny the other day a pax saw my 'sig' sticker on the visor, she said 'what's that mean?" I told her that it's my Pax protection system


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Unfortunatly my state only allows the politically connected and those who have large cash deposits to carry. My stat denied a rape victim's right to carry a firearm because "the odds of her being raped again were low"

I carry mace.

Also, don't forget the CDC study that showed defensive gun use is common, and armed citizens are less likely to be harmed by attackers. http://www.nap.edu/openbook.php?record_id=18319&page=R1

Yes, the Supreme Court ruled there are restrictions, but it also ruled the right to own arms for personal defense is a protected consitutional right. The problem is we refuse to address our mental health system, and we refuse to do enough about gang violence.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> So why not trot out the fact that more children are killed in auto wrecks, or from whooping cough. Ban parents from driving kids around before you touch guns! Trot out compulsory vaccination before pointing at the needless gun deaths.
> 
> Well, no. Gun control would make everyone safer. If you think that sometime in the future an armed militia could fight a tyrannical government and its armed forces you are truly deluded. Unless you advocate the personal ownership of bazookas, tanks and other arms to match the Army's arsenal.
> 
> ...


As I thought you can't answer me so you go off the rails. Mass shootings? Fighting off tyrannical governments? Nice of you to attack other peoples arguments when you couldn't come up with any reasonable argument for mine.

Compulsory vaccination would be a great idea and kids are killed more in auto wreaks BUT I was comparing something more comparable - guns and pools. In a lot of this country you HAVE TO have a car if you want to have a job or buy food. You don't have to have a pool. That's taking a massive risk to your child's safety for...what? Fun. Your kids safety isn't as important as a pool party.

You obviously don't know anything about how this countries government works. Presidents don't pass laws. Not to mention I take with a grain of salt any talk of "common sense gun control" from someone who wants to ban guns. I'm perfectly fine with gun control that works. I'm fine with background checks. Hell, I'm even fine with registering firearms as long as that list is kept for law enforcement and viewing ONLY and then ONLY with a court order and then ONLY for use in an investigation. Then I'm fine with it.

What is indisputable is the fact that over the years gun ownership has risen- more guns - but gun murders, gun assaults, gun robberies are all down. But...wait...shouldn't that be the opposite if any of what you claim is true? http://www.factcheck.org/2012/12/gun-rhetoric-vs-gun-facts/

Highest firearms homicides per capita than anywhere else on the planet? My, my, my, all you proved is the extent of your brainwashing. Either that or your getting desprate and you're throwing out complete lies now hoping no one will call you on it. http://crimepreventionresearchcenter.org/2014/03/comparing-murder-rates-across-countries/

I have no idea where you get your so called facts from. I back my arguments up with them. You seem to prefer the. "make stuff up and regurgitate propaganda" method. My original questions and points still stand my friend. Want to take another crack at addressing them?


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> Unfortunatly my state only allows the politically connected and those who have large cash deposits to carry. My stat denied a rape victim's right to carry a firearm because "the odds of her being raped again were low"


Here's your permit to carry:
"the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

Simple, to the point, nothing to misunderstand. Until the second amendment is repealed, every gun law is illegal.
Apparently, there are some brain dead government stooges and judges that don't get that every restrictive law is "an infringement".

As a former colleague once told me, "that's sound like something you'd say from the witness stand at your trial." The damnedest thing is, he's right. How'd we let this happen?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> Ok I'm now afraid of Casuale Haberdasher


POST # 99 /Beur : Bison Rumages 'Roun'.
Bison delivers again!

"If you have a firsthand 'Armed Citizen'
experience, call NRA-ILA PR/Communi-
cations at (703) 267-1193."

Jeepers! A phone number answered by
an Actual Employee at a Permanent
Address that isn't in an Abandoned
H & R Block franchise. What a Concept!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Here's your permit to carry:
> "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."
> 
> Simple, to the point, nothing to misunderstand. Until the second amendment is repealed, every gun law is illegal.
> ...


Unless and until a majority of the Supreme court says otherwise that is NOT the interpretation of the constitution. Nor should it be. Want to change that? Amend the constitution to say that. We can't have a society in which people choose the laws they want to follow or decide they like their interpretation better.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Instead of a gun debate, Beur, do you have a police report? What did uber do about this?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> Here's the thing Brianna vigil we're a small enough market, drivers should be meeting one another and developing a support system so when we're out we recognize one another and if we see something happening with another we pull over to check in.


I agree. I get out and chat whenever I can and introduce myself.

Some drivers refuse to roll the window down, and I'm just standing outside like a ****ing MO-Ron. Oh well, UberBlack dude who drives the Chrysler 300 with the Jacksonville Armada stickers all over it (seriously, I can't figure out if he works for the armada or just has the magnets all over his "professional" car because he's a fan.)


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Instead of a gun debate, Beur, do you have a police report? What did uber do about this?


Yes a report was filed. Still waiting to hear back from Uber, when I canceled the trip as "other" it disappeared from my trip history not only on my side but Uber's as well or so they claim.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> Yes a report was filed. Still waiting to hear back from Uber, when I canceled the trip as "other" it disappeared from my trip history not only on my side but Uber's as well or so they claim.


What course of action did the cops take? Did they arrest the dude? (Sorry if you've already covered this. There are 12 pages of mostly gun debate.)


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I agree. I get out and chat whenever I can and introduce myself.
> 
> Some drivers refuse to roll the window down, and I'm just standing outside like a ****ing MO-Ron. Oh well, UberBlack dude who drives the Chrysler 300 with the Jacksonville Armada stickers all over it (seriously, I can't figure out if he works for the armada or just has the magnets all over his "professional" car because he's a fan.)


Out here they throw that sucker in drive and drive away. I had one guy one night in a one-eyed (burnt out headlight), Prius following me around, I finally stopped, he stopped when I got out and started walking to his car he split.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> Out here they throw that sucker in drive and drive away. I had one guy one night in a one-eyed (burnt out headlight), Prius following me around, I finally stopped, he stopped when I got out and started walking to his car he split.


Some drivers are afraid you're trying to steal their pings, I think.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What course of action did the cops take? Did they arrest the dude?


Yes as stated in the original post 2 of the 4 spent a night in the gray bar hotel.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Some drivers are afraid you're trying to steal their pings, I think.


I think the one-eyed Prius dude was a new driver trying to learn the fishing holes. We dropped off at one spot in common early in the night, after that he was stuck to me like glue. Even when I had paxs & he didn't, he followed me around.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> Yes as stated in the original post 2 of the 4 spent a night in the gray bar hotel.


Just 1? Will there be a court date? Clearly, you cannot just physically assault someone and get a night to sleep it off and return to the streets to do more of that shit. That's psychotic.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Just 1? Will there be a court date? Clearly, you cannot just physically assault someone and get a night to sleep it off and return to the streets to do more of that shit. That's psychotic.


That's up the DA, haven't heard from a detective yet.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> I think the one-eyed Prius dude was a new driver trying to learn the fishing holes. We dropped off at one spot in common early in the night, after that he was stuck to me like glue. Even when I had paxs & he didn't, he followed me around.


I had a run from the beach to downtown ($138 surge fare). They ordered 2 cars. When the other dude pulled up to drop off, I pulled over, thinking we would introduce ourselves and congratulate each other on a killer fare. He just whipped around me and took off.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> That's up the DA, haven't heard from a detective yet.


Did uber deactivate you or offer anything at all yet? Are you still driving? I'd be terrified--gun or no gun.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had a run from the beach to downtown ($138 surge fare). They ordered 2 cars. When the other dude pulled up to drop off, I pulled over, thinking we would introduce ourselves and congratulate each other on a killer fare. He just whipped around me and took off.


I don't get that. On Saturday I had a guys weekend group, 15 of them to be exact, that amount isn't exactly going to fit in my Prius, but I did 4 short runs from the house to the restaurant, all off the first fare. Was a good fare, when they were done they called. When I got to the restaurant they decided they wanted to go to one of the far away casinos, nice $55 fare, had I known the number of 3 other drivers I would have had called them. They called again after their casino night and I wound up being their driver all weekend.

The guys who was my official pax was cool, turns out over the weekend we found out we have mutual friends in Orage County.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Did uber deactivate you or offer anything at all yet? Are you still driving? I'd be terrified--gun or no gun.


Still driving, I don't think they'll deactivate.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Beur said:


> I don't get that. On Saturday I had a guys weekend group, 15 of them to be exact, that amount isn't exactly going to fit in my Prius, but I did 4 short runs from the house to the restaurant, all off the first fare. Was a good fare, when they were done they called. When I got to the restaurant they decided they wanted to go to one of the far away casinos, nice $55 fare, had I known the number of 3 other drivers I would have had called them. They called again after their casino night and I wound up being their driver all weekend.
> 
> The guys who was my official pax was cool, turns out over the weekend we found out we have mutual friends in Orage County.


That's the majority of my non-uber business right now: other drivers' referrals or scraps that they don't want.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That's the majority of my non-uber business right now: other drivers' referrals or scraps that they don't want.


They turned out to be a great group. They'd text or call and had no problem waiting until I finished a run. They only time I had trouble getting an initial ping was out by the casino.

I had another couple that I drove most of the weekend too, that turned out to be the luck of the draw though. Their most expensive trip was $9, the tip was $5 each ride. I gave them about 8 rides.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Ok thanks a bunch!
> funny the other day a pax saw my 'sig' sticker on the visor, she said 'what's that mean?" I told her that it's my Pax protection system


POST # 232 /HoverCraft1: Bostonian
Bison is Chortling
over the Sig Triumvirate! Your Fellow
Sauer Afficionados are Chris Dee in
PBC, FL. and brikosig in Greater Metro-
westachusetts.

Bison and Mas Ayoob will stick with
our Model G-21 and G-30 respectively.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> Here's the thing Brianna vigil we're a small enough market, drivers should be meeting one another and developing a support system so when we're out we recognize one another and if we see something happening with another we pull over to check in.


POST # 231/@ Beur : Busybody Bison
couldn't help but
Interject with the Same Suggestion that
I made to a NUberer in Miami.

Contact Courageous in PBC, FL. for
info on How They (MIA/FLL/PBC Drivers)
set up FIVE Zello Channels (like a 2 Way
Radio/NEXTel) and an Additional Text-
Based Drivers' Exchange via"What'sApp".

This is Critically Important since CHAT
was unceremoniously eliminated with-
out warning.

Mentoring Bison IS "Happy to Help".


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 231/@ Beur : Busybody Bison
> couldn't help but
> Interject with the Same Suggestion that
> I made to a NUberer in Miami.
> ...


Thanks Bison (Casuale Haberdasher), I noticed Zello is only 5 people per channel, but I guess 5 is better than none.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> Thanks Bison (Casuale Haberdasher), I noticed Zello is only 5 people per channel, but I guess 5 is better than none.


POST # 256 /Beur: Bison remembered
a Term that Wonderwife
used to refer to Single Headlamped cars.
I thought it was a North of Boston ex-
pression ( just like there are North Shore
AND South Shore BOSTON accents!)

Wiki to the Rescue: originating during
the 1950's in Westchester County, NY.
the Terms for "One Eyed" cars is as
follows:
Padiddle: One headlight out
Padaddle: One taillight out 
Padunkle: Both headlights out while
.....................driving at night.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Kalee, this is another of my pet peeves. Which brain dead government stooge thinks he/she has the audacity to tell me I can't defend myself. Any place that makes you the criminal for defending yourself is simply wrong.


The same government stooges who say a woman can't have an abortion if raped, or that alcohol is ok and pot bad? That going into Iraq was a good thing?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

My crystal ball tells me these convos are not going to end well.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> My crystal ball tells me these convos are not going to end well.


Need a gun? They change the course of a conversation. Borrow or buy one....some people do and are responsible gun customers and owners right up to the point when they unnecessarily hurt someone.

People snap, get into moods, over-react, see things, and shoot.

(Thread was dying-needed a push along)

Should I say ALL domestic gun owners are cowboy wannabees?

(That should do it)

(Sorry Tex, I'm outta range here Down Under)!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Need a gun? They change the course of a conversation. Borrow or buy one....some people do and are responsible gun customers and owners right up to the point when they unnecessarily hurt someone.
> 
> People snap, get into moods, over-react, see things, and shoot.
> 
> ...


All Americans are Cowboys, says the Turner/Frontier Thesis.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Need a gun? They change the course of a conversation. Borrow or buy one....some people do and are responsible gun customers and owners right up to the point when they unnecessarily hurt someone.
> 
> People snap, get into moods, over-react, see things, and shoot.
> 
> ...


What is it they say about Aussies? I don't let them talk nonsense. I love you folk. Aussies gave us The Wiggles and Kylie Minogue. 

(I really do love the wiggles and Kylie Minogue. Took my 4-year-old to The Wiggles concert in September.)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The moderator(s) have left the building. This is now the wild, Wild West. The only way to settle this is through a duel in the town square tomorrow at noon.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 232 /HoverCraft1: Bostonian
> Bison is Chortling
> over the Sig Triumvirate! Your Fellow
> Sauer Afficionados are Chris Dee in
> ...


Sweet! I say... you never get a second chance, to make a first 'protection' or is that 'impression' nice!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Sweet! I say... you never get a second chance, to make a first 'protection' or is that 'impression' nice!!!


POST # 264 /HoverCraft1: Although
Bostonian Bison has taken
his fair share of grief (from within 
the VeryAcerbic SSW FL. Competitive Shooting Community) he HAS been
known to Chortle over Florida's
UNOfficial ServiceMark 
"The Gunshine State".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What is it they say about Aussies? I don't let them talk nonsense. I love you folk. Aussies gave us The Wiggles and Kylie Minogue.
> 
> (I really do love the wiggles and Kylie Minogue. Took my 4-year-old to The Wiggles concert in September.)


Our dear Kylie! Has been dealt a harsh hand in the pursuit of love and children.

The Wiggles! What a way to teach kids all about mob musician love! Going to one of their concerts is outta control. God love 'em, entertainment like that keeps our Kids young just a little bit longer.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 /Beur : Bison is Thoroughly
> Unsettled by Your
> "Saturday Night in the Sandbox": I
> am Glad that Munchkin's Battery
> ...


I drive UBER during the day ONLY. Less chance that my new interior will be chunked on.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Beur is a great resource for information. 
Unfortunately I haven't seen a post from him in a while. 
I do hope he comes back online.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Beur is a great resource for information.
> Unfortunately I haven't seen a post from him in a while.
> I do hope he comes back online.


He's still here, he's just using a different alias like a lot of other members here.


----------

